# Finishers: Do you use a hawk or a pan?



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Thought it would be an interesting poll.

steve


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I always thought the correct spelling was hoch....not hawk. Anyone? (like it really matters...it is what I use)


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

joasis said:


> I always thought the correct spelling was hoch....not hawk. Anyone? (like it really matters...it is what I use)


I always thought it was "hod", but that's the thing the mexicans use to carry brick instead of using a brick hack/tongs.

*hawk*4  /hɔk/Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[hawk]Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
_–noun _a small, square board with a handle underneath it, used by plasterers and masons to hold plaster or mortar being applied. 
[Origin: 1350–1400; ME; perh. var. of _hache_ battle-ax (see hatchet)]


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I stand corrected.....interesting what you find if you only look....but trivia isn't my thing anyway. The origins may be where I got that silly idea...hach....so anyway.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

*Why waste time*

I have always used a 5 gallon bucket:thumbsup: , why would I waste my time with a pan , unless I'm spotting out ceiling and walls then I might use a pan:laughing: , the only time I use a pan is to cook with lol.:whistling


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

We use pans for what little hand work there is. Running boxes is so much faster there isn't much need for pans or hawks. I've even been running bead with a box. :thumbup:


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I use a pan, also comes in handy for baking bread....


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow....I can't believe how many of you fellas are panning it. The hawk is the way to go if you value your time. When I sling mud the hawk is catching it like Chef Boy RD trying to keep up with Pizza Hut.

Bob


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been using a pan for so long that I doubt I could get used to a hawk. I might be surprised, though.

steve


----------

